
27 Ruby Gems I use in almost every project - rbanffy
https://dev.to/rob__race/27-gems-i-use-in-almost-every-project
======
copperx
> LoDash is very helpful in adding enumerable functions to javascript and in
> most cases of Rails applications, CoffeeScript.

I'm a bit confused by this line, but I'm not familiar with lodash. Could
somebody explain what is an enumerable function in Javascript? The lodash docs
didn't help.

~~~
hardwaresofton
I believe the author is referencing Ruby's Enumerable class ([https://ruby-
doc.org/core-2.4.1/Enumerable.html](https://ruby-
doc.org/core-2.4.1/Enumerable.html)), and getting those helpful functions in
JS.

